# TALIBAN PROPAGANDA WATCH - July 2012



## The Bread Guy (1 Jul 2012)

*Taliban statements here only - 
please take discussion/debate to a new thread

Thanks for your help 
making this news-only thread work*​


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Jul 2012)

_*USUAL DISCLAIMER:*  Don’t click on a link to a Taliban or Taliban-affiliated web site if you don’t want the webmaster to get information about you – that’s why I include a link to a non-terrorist page if you want to see what the posting looks like. Sharing this material, straight from Taliban and Taliban-affiliated web pages, doesn’t mean I’m endorsing it or saying it’s necessarily true – just sharing for people who are interested and don’t want to give Taliban pages extra hits. If I can’t find an English version of material, I’ll share Google English – machine translated, not an official human translation._

_A bit more about Abdul Rashid Dostum here (official bio) and here (Wikipedia - usual caveats apply) - also, a good, easy-to-read commentary on this posting by analyst Tim Foxley available here._​
*To penalize war criminal ‘Dostam’ will be a great step towards insuring social justice!* (screen capture at Google Docs)
Friday, 20 July 2012 08:55





> Those who oppress the aggrieved, verily sees admonitory punishment for their oppression. Taken from the Pharaoh of the sons of Israel to the Pharaoh (Abu Jihl-the father of ignorance) all of them have seen different retributions for their cruelties. Allah has taken severe revenge on them all the times and has healed the hearts the aggrieved ones by destroying the tyrants and this sequence is going on likewise.
> 
> Every member of our exasperated nation knows Dostam as a despotic, cruel, tyrant, cannibal, man-killer and the murderer of Afghans. He was not only a stooge in the hands of foreigners during the then Soviet Union tyrannical invasion but also martyred a great number of innocent Afghans to defend the invaders. He made them defective and wounded. He killed a large number of youth, widowed the woman and orphaned the children. He is the ruthless beast who was heading the special barbaric militia, who was internationally well known for their robbery, looting and massacre. They knew no Afghan honor or reputation nor any zeal, courage or manliness. They entered the homes of Afghans just like the present savage Americans; used to kill the Afghan infants in their cradles ruthlessly!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (31 Jul 2012)

_*USUAL DISCLAIMER:* Don't click on a link to a Taliban or Taliban-affiliated web site if you don't want the webmaster to get information about you – that's why I include a link to a non-terrorist page if you want to see what the posting looks like. Sharing this material, straight from Taliban and Taliban-affiliated web pages, doesn't mean I'm endorsing it or saying it's necessarily true – just sharing for people who are interested and don't want to give Taliban pages extra hits. If I can't find an English version of material, I'll share Google English – machine translated, not an official human translation._​
<hr />
*<a href="http://bit.ly/Pik3AK">Statement of Islamic Emirate regarding the destruction of infrastructure by NATO</a> *(<a href="http://bit.ly/T1LMu7">screen capture at Google Docs</a>)
Friday, 27 July 2012 13:07
<blockquote>The wrapping up of occupation is indeed a proud moment for the Afghans. It is hoped that our beloved country frees itself from the accursed clutches of this invasion. There should be no doubt that none of this would be possible if not for the help of Allah Almighty and the innumerous sacrifices of this proud nation.

Although the withdrawal of the invaders is a positive step however the destruction of infrastructure is absolutely irrational. The Afghans hold due right of these installations because they are built on the land of the Afghans and with money collected in their name.

Firstly the occupiers invaded the Afghan nation in violation of all established rules, constructed military installations without the consent of its people and now they are being destroyed in yet another act of violation. The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, besides condemning this act, calls on the invaders and their allies to withhold from breaching any further rights of the Afghans.

Leaving these installations is very beneficial for the persecuted Afghan people. It can clearly be seen from this that the occupiers do not care about the interests of the Afghans. They shouted empty slogans of reconstruction but are now openly carrying out destruction of facilities built with the money of the Afghan people. Is this re-construction of re-destruction! It is a common rule that money be spent on development however they are spending millions on destruction of this country!! which if were instead spent on reconstruction, would eliminate a lot of the problems of the people. They have always chosen destruction for other nations. All they ever do is annihilation. They came in with destruction and are now leaving with destruction. The stooge Kabul administration, which toiled in the lap of the invaders for the past decade and is still at it, is so worthless to them that they won’t even give them a few outposts. Is this the repayment for ten year slavery?

Even the stooge Kabul administration has to now realize that their masters were neither beneficial for them nor for the nation. They should now understand the realities, recognize the nation’s friend from foe, instead of still standing behind the occupiers and killing its own people, it should help its people in kicking them out. Whatever you did is past, now is high time you focused on the future of this country and its people.</blockquote><hr />


----------

